# New Here…



## Elloh (7 mo ago)

I don’t feel comfortable yet to really discuss what’s brought me here but I do know that support from others is very important right now. I feel encouraged as I read everyone’s post. So…hey everyone.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome to TAM. Many will be ready to support you when you are ready to ask for specific feedback...


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Elloh said:


> I don’t feel comfortable yet to really discuss what’s brought me here but I do know that support from others is very important right now. I feel encouraged as I read everyone’s post. So…hey everyone.


Hi @Elloh , Welcome to TAM.

It took me a while before I could make my first post too.

I wrote everything out offline, then edited it about 400 times I think. I‘m a huge introvert with an ugly past so it took a lot for me to bare my soul. Finally I got brave and pushed the button to post it. Everything gets easier from there!

Good luck!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi and welcome😊


----------



## Asterix (May 16, 2021)

Welcome. 

Please feel free to share with us what's been bothering you when you feel comfortable.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM, @Elloh. It took me a long time before I felt comfortable about revealing why I had come to TAM.

But I found it very freeing and helpful.


----------



## thissucks7788 (10 mo ago)

Welcome to TAM. Great community here!


----------

